# Anyone using a jicard



## big dude (Mar 18, 2008)

Since I don't inject my butts or brisket, but do marinate them, I decided going over them with a jicard and making hundreds of small holes might help get the marinade deeper into the meat, any opinions?


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 18, 2008)

I think using a jaccard will not help at all. I think that the juices and all that goodness escape too much when over punctured.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I think using a jaccard will not help at all. I think that the juices and all that goodness escape too much when over punctured.


I agree.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 18, 2008)

Might work on a brisket. But not on a pork butt. What the heck, try it out and see. We all need a detailed report and pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL I should have put speaking from personal experience and experimentation it will wreck your brisket. Trust me on this.


----------



## big dude (Mar 19, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOL I should have put speaking from personal experience and experimentation it will wreck your brisket. Trust me on this.



Thanks for the info, I will trust your experience - no since trying something that doesn't work when there are so many new mistakes out there for me to make.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 19, 2008)

Ditto to whut Diva say. Them Jaccards are purty well worthless for anything. Dont even work for tenderizing a round steak. 

bigwheel


----------



## Big Ron1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I use a jicard for Fajitas and maybe thick pork chops, but that is about it.  I would not try on a brisket, it will not go deep enough in my opinion.  I have never injected but I hear it works.


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good technique and understanding what's happening does more for producing a tender brisket than a jucard or injecting will.

Injecting adds flavor but if your cooking technique is bad it still won't be tender. 

Learn and practice good techniques, you will be very happy with the results.

Jim


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 22, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> Since I don't inject my butts or brisket, but do marinate them, I decided going over them with a jicard and making hundreds of small holes might help get the marinade deeper into the meat, any opinions?


Jaccards are better for meat with a dense grain that is not destined to be cooked to the 'done' we associate with barbecue, not cuts like brisket.

Since you're looking for more marinade flavor, can I ask what you're using, what the ratio os salt to liquid is, and how long you're marinating?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

wow,, Jim and Kevin posting back to back....good to see you guys
again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow,, Jim and Kevin posting back to back....good to see you guys
> again.



Better yet, Jim, Kevin and CAPPY posting back to back to back!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy crap!!!   Jim, Kevin, Cappy, and Nick posting back to back to back to back. :roll:


----------

